# Frammersbach/Spessart Trails



## ostallgaeu72 (23. Februar 2012)

Hi,
Habe GPS Daten für ne Trailrunde bei Frammersbach gefunden
http://www.bikewald.de/Birkenhainer_-_Sohlhoehe_(GPS)-0-0-0-153-98-1.htm

Da ich Ende März in der Richtung bin und es bei uns wohl noch Schnee haben wird, dachteich mir, ich nutze dir Gelegenheit.... Und jetzt die doofe Frage..... Ist das Ende März so schneetechnisch schon fahrbar? Oder ist die Runde überhaupt (noch) zu empfehlen?
Gruss
Markus


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. Februar 2012)

Schnee wird bis dahin nicht mehr vorhanden sein(ist ja jetzt praktisch nichts mehr da).
Je nach Niederschlagsmenge könnte es bei einigen Abschnitten ziemlich matschig sein(Hauptsächlich Birkenhainer und R/M-Weg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostallgaeu72 (23. Februar 2012)

ja super, danke für die antwort... wenns aus kübeln schütet nehm ichs bike eh nicht mit, aber ein bisschen matsch darf/muss ja auch sein


----------



## derfati (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ostallgäu - auch sehr zu empfehlen:

http://www.bikewald.de/Pfad_Tour_(GPS)-0-0-0-149-94-1.htm

Ein paar Bilder zu der Tour:

http://mtb.derfati.de/2011/06/05/neue-pfade/

Viel Spaß!


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (24. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp... hatte die Tour eigentlich aussen vorgelassen, weil sich die Beschreibung erst ein wenig schwer anhörte (bin nicht der ganz grosse Könner), aber Deine Fotos haben glaube ich überzeugt ;-) Oder hast Du die meterhohen Felsabsätze und Gerölllawinen einfach nur nicht fotografiert?  
Lustig übrigens, dass der Grund fürs Biken bei mir der Gleiche war (es waren auch 30kg).
Gruss
Markus


----------



## derfati (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo Markus,

also meterhohe Felsabsätze und Gerölllawinen findest Du im Spessart eher nicht. 
Die Fotos beschreiben die Tour ganz gut, wobei sie den sehr hohen Singletrail nicht wiedergeben. Aber das sind alles sehr gut fahrbare, "spessarttypische" Flowtrails. S0-S1.
Und Gratulation zu den 30 kg - Leidensgenosse.


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (25. Februar 2012)

Na das hört sich immer besser an... so langsam kommt Vorfreude auf  Danke.
PS: Das war kein Leiden, sondern eher ein Befreiungsschlag! (oder ein "Last Call" in meinem Alter  )


----------



## micha555 (4. März 2012)

Wo genau bist du denn im Spessart? Direkt in Frammersbach? 
Abgesehen von der schon empfohlenen Pfadtour (die ist 1A) könnte ich dir sicher noch einige Tips geben.


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (4. März 2012)

hi micha,
bin eher auf der durchreise, besuche freunde in ffm und werde einfach mal von der A3 runter und biken... so der plan. die pfadtour wäre glaube ich für mich schon ganz ideal, wenn du aber was vergleichbares mit ein paar km weniger weisst, nur her mit den tipps....  wie gesagt, bin nur auf der durchreise, also so 40-50km tun es da auch. 
achso ja, und wenn jemand lsut hat mitzuradeln... gerne. bin am 22.03. so ab 11 oder 12 unterwegs.
gruß


----------



## micha555 (4. März 2012)

Ich muss klären, ob ich am 22.3 kann....dann treffen wir uns bei mir (2 Min von der Autobahn, trinken einen Kaffee und fahren nach deinem Bedarf zwischen 20 und 80km)

Oder (mit mir oder ohne mich): Lad dir mal die Hochspessarttour der Frammersbacher. Dann fährst du bis zur Raststätte Spessart, 1km auf der Staatsstraße 2312 in Richtung....äh....Marktheidenfeld und parkst nach Überquerung der Autobahn und steigst in die Hochspessarttour ein. "Leider" hast du dann gleich die Sahnestücke am Anfang. Trailig und meist bergab bis nach Einsidel (13km). Dann entweder im Hafenlohrtal (Forstweg) über die Lichtenau (einkehren) und Steinbach zurück zum Auto. Sind so 17km.  Kannst auch quer durch (dem Haasenstabweg folgend) und noch ein bischen Trailhunting machen, da gibt es massig Wege, die sich eignen. Kannst auf der Strecke auch nochmal richtig hoch, evtl auf den Breitsol (höchster Huckel im Spessart), ist aber sauhäßlich.
Oder du fährst ab Einsidel weiter auf der Hochspessartour nach Lohr (super Abfahrt nach Lohr!), folgst dem Spessartweg 1 nach Rothenbuch und von da wieder zum Auto (Forstwege). Ist aber weiter, sind dann so ca. 40km ab Einsidel. Vielleicht zu weit !? 
Oder oben auf der Höhe vor Lohr abbiegen zum Bischborner Hof. Da triffst du dann wieder den Spessartweg 1.....

Oder ganz anders: bis Weibersbrunn, von da schön trailig nach Neuhütten, zu den sieben Wegen und dann dem Eselsweg folgend wieder zum Ausgangspunkt. Ca. 30 km 

Oder ab Weibersbrunn auf dem Eselsweg zum Engländer (Kneipe, gestern war sie zu) und über Geheimtrails (hügelig!) zurück nach Weibersbrunn. ca. 42 km Beliebig erweiterbar ;-) oder verkürzbar, ohne Engländer. 

Oder zum Echterpfahl (gut Essen) oder.....

Wie weit willst du denn fahren? Hast du ein GPS, dann klick ich dir was schönes zusammen. Trails, Forstwege? 

Das ist mein Heimrevier ;-)


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (4. März 2012)

ui, mein kopf qualmt gerade... gps hab ich. trails und forstwege gemischt wäre supi, nicht so monstertrails, gut fahrbar halt (heiss ja nicht McAskill  ). 
ich sehe aber schon, ich muss mir glaube ich morgen mal ne spessart karte (so auf papier) besorgen. um überhaupt mal nen überblick zu bekommen wo die ganzen orte sind.... und mit dem gps zusammen geht das dann wohl irgendwie...
aber mit nem local guide wäre das natürlich nochmal richtig cool. wenns bei dir klappt nehm ich das mit dem kaffee gerne in anspruch 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (4. März 2012)

Lad dir basecamp von der Garminseite und installier dann eine OSM Karte dazu.....am besten von openmtb.de, dann hast du alles, was du brauchst (und meine Trails sind garantiert alle drauf ;-)  )


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (4. März 2012)

die openmtb karte habe ich schon... nur wie gesagt im moment etwas verwirrt weil ich mich im spessart nicht wirklich auskenne...


----------



## micha555 (5. März 2012)

Die Startpunkte liegen alle an der A3. Meld dich, wenn du dich orientiert hast. Und ich klär mal ob ich am 22ten kann. Wie alt bist du eigentlich? Nicht dass ich mich blamiere, bin 47....aber gut in Schuss ;-)


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (5. März 2012)

ich fast 40, passt scho


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (8. März 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Die Startpunkte liegen alle an der A3. Meld dich, wenn du dich orientiert hast. Und ich klär mal ob ich am 22ten kann. Wie alt bist du eigentlich? Nicht dass ich mich blamiere, bin 47....aber gut in Schuss ;-)


 
Hi nochmal... habe also auf Basecamp ein wenig rumgespielt und glaube eine Runde zusammengekriegt, die Du auch wohl meintest, mit Rückweg von Lihr über den Spessart1 Weg. Sind laut Basecamp dann so 55km insgesamt. Du hast ja wohl Ahnung von dem ganzen GPS Gedöhns... wie verbinde ich den letzten mit dem ersten Trackpunkt bzw. wie ändere ich den Wegpunkt, an dem die Navigation starten soll? Oder ist das egal, weil mein Garmin beim losfahren ja weiss wo ich bin... ?


----------



## micha555 (8. März 2012)

Schick mir doch mal den Track! Hast pn wegen Mail-Adresse.

Hast du einen Track erstellt oder eine Route?

Verbinden kannst du zwei Routen/Tracks indem du beide markierst und denn mit Rechtsklick-Erweitert-Zusamenfügen
Trennen mit der Schere.

SChau dir mal das Buch an, da steht eigentlich alles drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostallgaeu72 (8. März 2012)

Link geht nicht.... Mail ist unterwegs


----------



## micha555 (8. März 2012)

Weil ein ö drin ist

http://zellhöfer.de/hob_BcBuch.htm


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (9. März 2012)

ui. na dann schaun mer mal... kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen. danke!


----------

